

Working at a different startup every Friday for a year... - Simon_M
http://www.gonefreelancing.com/

======
phatbyte
This is a very good idea. Europe absolutely needs to showcase our startups,
even if this is only for UK now.

~~~
roybarber
your right, and i would love to get out to europe as well!

